# Quick Question



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

HOW DO YOU GUYS DO THIS?!?!?! 
I can't even memorize one side of the cube, let alone the whole thing!!

So, is there a special 'trick' to it? i would like to be able to do this but i dont think i could.


----------



## watermelon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the stickies in this sub-forum might be a good place to check .

This one in particular: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=68


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2008)

As I said here:
"Yes. It's called "cycles." People in the U.S. government release the secret to about 10 people every year."


Just kidding. Listen to the green fruit.
Anyhow, watermelon, good idea; new motto: "Look at stickies, not stickers." 

I wonder if I've ever memorized a face of any puzzle for blindfolded solving...


----------



## hait2 (Jan 2, 2008)

actually i guess i could probably derive the colors on a face after a bit of work (working backwards from permutations then toss in orientations, or jus stickers depending on method)

so technically yes, BLDers memorize every face as a side-effect
and you can too!


----------



## David Pritts (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not going to lie and say that it's "easy" (people who say that are usually ones who are also good at it  ) but it's really not too bad. 

Personally I am very slow at it, but using Bill McGaugh's method (an easy, good, beginner method), you learn how to look at a scrambled cube and translate it into a series of numbers (example below) and then translate those numbers into sequences of moves towards solution.

(0 0 1 2 ) (1 1 0 2) (corner orientation)
(2 5 8 9 10 12) (edge orientation) 
(2 4 3 1) (5 7 5) (corner permutation)
(2 7 4 5 1 2) (3 12 9 8 6 3) (edge permutation)

If your memory is capable of memorizing an amount of information like that, then it is capable of memorizing a 3x3x3 cube. Keep in mind that there are tricks for making memorization easier (ie, turn them into sentences, rather than simply numbers).

anyway, I am going to continue to recommend Bill's method to any beginner who says blindsolving sounds too hard! The link is http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/

David


----------



## tim (Jan 2, 2008)

David Pritts said:


> I'm not going to lie and say that it's "easy" (people who say that are usually ones who are also good at it  ) but it's really not too bad.



You've propably never heard of Pochmann's bld system . Once you've understood how it works, it's a piece of cake.
*cough* Joel explains it very nicely.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

ok thanks i will try everything you guys posted and _hopefully_ i will be able to learn


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 3, 2008)

You will be fine. Blindfold cubing isn't half as hard as it looks. You just need to be able to keep going after your so many dnf's before you get your first one.


----------

